# RB26



## Spartan500 (Sep 26, 2005)

hey I'm just wondering is the RB26 engine legal in california or the us for that matter or is any RB engine legal?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

in short, no. search a bit and find out some more in depth information if you want to.


----------



## Spartan500 (Sep 26, 2005)

cool thanks I will start searching now


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

just wait till 2008 for the VQ33DETT to come to america


----------

